

Show HN: A Parody of our Product - rrjamie
http://www.meowbify.com/

======
rrjamie
(Author here) This is an offshoot of a codebase that is used as an internal
(and soon to be external) development tool.

It's a hit around the office and makes light fun of our real product.

It's build on Node.js, and in particular uses a nice SAX parser
(<https://github.com/tautologistics/node-htmlparser/>) to handle the page
transformation.

Also, <http://www.catapi.com> provides the cat images.

